# Fans of Kakaostats - Proposal to change the productivity colour codes



## Dead Things (Nov 3, 2011)

To fans and users of Kakaostats, I have submitted a proposal to Kakao to update  the colour coded categories for both team and donor productivity levels. Please feel free to weigh in with your own opinions here: http://forum.kakaostats.com/index.php/topic,1087.0.html.


----------

